# Glenora Grapes



## Danny (Apr 28, 2007)

Have 3 of these seedless grapevines as 2nd year growth in my backyard. Has anyone here used them to make wine? Susposed to be very good table grapes.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 28, 2007)

I've never made wine from Glenora before. They are indeed very tasty grapes, but run low in acid and being a red, probably aren't the greatest for wine. Also, no seeds=low tannins, again not good for wine. I would stick to eating them and plant a few good wine grapes if you haven't yet.


Post a few pictures of the vines you have started so others can drool!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 28, 2007)

Wish I had enough room to grow some wine grapes, since I don't,I plan on vacationing in upper NY in a couple of years, taking my deer costume (disguise) along with me, I know someone that is growing plenty!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 28, 2007)

JW, that reminds me of an unusual thing I saw yesterday. I happened to look out at the orchard/vineyard, and there was a deer munching away on twigs from prunings. Nothing out of the ordinary, but I got the binoculars anyway. I said to myself-That deer must be perfectly lined up because I only see 1 leg in the front. I watched it for a while and realized as it was facing directly at me- Hey it does only have one front leg. The leg was gone at where it meets the brisket. How this animal lived through stowstorms totalling feet at a time is beyond my comprehension. It looks a little thin but other than that it is moving around well-even jumping 5 foot wires in the vineyard. One tough animal!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 28, 2007)

I woke up this morning to a barking dog...he had a Porcupine cornered by the downstairs patio door....Took the dog in...pulled his quills and threw water out the window on the Porker till he left....Isn't nature full of surprises.









*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

